# A6 2.8 engine swap- Engine codes??? help!



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

So if i wanna do an engine swap in an a6, how many different engine codes are there? i looked on a few websites but its confusing to me, i like talking to people better! 
So do they change by year? or HP or what? i found ton of different letters, APR, AGE, AJP, etc. 

Are those the same as AEB and ATW for the 1.8ts? 

any help would be nice, im gonna keep looking. 
also, is engine code the right wording haha? 
thanks!


----------



## JoeSpaz (May 26, 2010)

*1999-2004 A6 Engine Codes*

These are the engine codes for C5 A6, model years 1999-2004, Avant and Sedan body styles 


```
A6 Sedan | 1998  | 1999 |   2000    | 2001 | 2002 | 2003 | 2004 
 2.7 L V6 |  N/A  | N/A  |   APB     |  APB |  APB | BEL  | BEL  
 2.8 L V6 |  AHA  | AHA  |   AHA/ATQ |  ATQ |  N/A | N/A  | N/A 
 3.0 L V6 |  N/A  | N/A  |   N/A     |  N/A |  AVK | AVK  | AVK 
 4.2 L V8 |  N/A  | ART  |   ART     |  AWN |  AWN | AWN  | AWN 
  
  
 A6 Avant  | 1999 | 2000 | 2001  | 2002 | 2003 | 2004 
 2.8 L V6  | AHA  |  ATQ | ATQ   | N/A  | N/A  | N/A 
 3.0 L V6  | N/A  |  N/A | N/A   | AVK  | AVK  | AVK
```
 
(N/A indicates that the engine was not used during that model year) 

* I apologize if it's hard to read, i cant post the image files, but if you'd like i can email them too you in either .pdf of .jpg format


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

i appreciate it a lot, thanks


----------

